# Prewar/ Postwar Cleveland Welding Co. Roadmaster?



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2010)

I just picked up a Roadmaster with the serial # A42735  AC
And I have no idea what year it is. I would post some pictures if I could, but unfortunately, I can't, so I will do my best to discribe what I have.
It is basically in the Luxury Liner trim but without all of the decorative embossings.
The graphics are painted on instead. It has the early style Shockmaster fork and the sleeker chainguard rather than the full cover guard of the Luxury Liner. The rack is long and has curved braces but the fenders have straight braces. The fenders are peaked or gothic style with graphics also painted on.  The seat tube has a decal on it that shows a strongman holding a frame with the words Master Weld Frame/Cleveland Welding Company/ Cleveland Oh. And the headbadge has the typical Roadmaster with the checkered flag.
The serial number is very crisp except for the last letter. It could be a C or an O, I'm just not sure.
Any help wih the date of manufacture would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks guys, and sorry for the lack of pictures.


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 24, 2010)

The Serial number suffix is ACw. The last letter is a C with a small w in its mouth. Dating the bike by the serial number against the data I have collected places it around the middle of 1949 which is consistent with a non-bumper Shockmaster. Without the full compliment of embossed pieces it is not a Luxury Liner but CWC had a wide range of parts and stampings available at that time to create lesser models


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice!

 Thank you so much, Phil.
Yours was the answer that I was hoping to recieve.
Your expertise is highly valued here. I kind of thought that it was a 1948 or 49 based on pictures that I had seen. so your assessment is really appreciated.
The graphics on the bike are interesting, there are the typical darts on the frame. Black and Ivory with red pin striping, but the tank is what makes it stand out. There are large white panels that remind me of a native  Pacific Northwest motif.
I bought the bike from Bicyclebones a couple of weeks ago, so maybe you saw the auction. I had not seen another Roadmaster painted that way, so that is what intrigued me about it.
Thanks again for the clarification on the serial number. I really appreciate it.
Sincerely, Marty


----------

